# My Chicago Cutlery/Collection



## koikeeper

Working on my Koi ponds today and figured it was about time I took a few photos of my ever growing collection and post them on this great forum. My We have a very interesting kitchen with all of our gadgets, knives, slicers, dicers, peelers, corers, zesters etc. Enclosed a few photos taken today. All cutlery kept sharp and maintained thanks to the input from some of our members here. In my collection I have: 117SLg Icing spreader, 202S Spatula Lg, 204SSpatula Icing, 220SCake server, 208S Icing spatula, 210S Short burger spatula, 215S Large burger spatula, RB10S Roast Beef 15 1/4" RB12S Roast Beef 17", BT7 Serrated Bread (2), BT10 Serrated bread, 103S Steak Knife (8),102S Paring (2), 107S Paring (apple), 100S Paring, CC! Chinese Cleaver, PC1 Cleaver lg, 6" Mezaluna, C61 Boning, 61S Boning, 62S Boning, 5 1/2 Utility, 78S Filet, 94S Hunting/Camping, 44S Chef, 47S Butcher, 42S Chef, 40S Chef, 88S Grapefruit, 66S Butcher, Blocks 4, 5, 8 space, Wall strip 9 space, Ceramic honing stick, Steel straightening, Porterhouse (2) Newer, Shears small, Shears Bottle top opener, 40S Chef, BT43 Bread serrated tip, 230 BBQ Fork 20", 231 BBQ spatula 21 1/2", Magnetic strip walnut I also have a want list of 7 items. Always room for 1 more. Right! ha ha Tried posting photos says that I cannot do that. :feedback:


----------



## daveb

Can do that.

You'll need to start with an image hosting service like Dropbox.


----------



## koikeeper

Never heard of it before. Other forums I belong to uou can post them directly along with the text just as I did today with the list of my knives. There is an icon on the toolbar, however it says I can not do it. Thought it was just because I am a newbie. Thank you for your info.:newhere:


----------

